# Make seat cushions for raft



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Depending on the size of the surface, a lot of folks just strap their Paco pad down as a cushion for passengers. 

Are you thinking of something more elaborate?

Rich Phillips
VP, GCPBA
gcpba.org


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

By the time you put in Making pads you could use Paco pads and kill alot of birds with one stone, sleeping and floating, Paco pads are great for those lazy floats on the river in the sun, especially when you want to get away from the raft for awhile.


----------



## airhead (Aug 2, 2007)

richp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Depending on the size of the surface, a lot of folks just strap their Paco pad down as a cushion for passengers.
> 
> ...


I guess I am a do it yourselfer. I currently don't own Paco pads. We use Thermarests and I am looking for a cheaper way to make a comfortable seat for passengers. I am confident that I could do it without making a big mess if I had the materials (as long as I don't breathe too deeply when using the glue :roll:, but then who would care about seat cushions!) I just need to figure out where to get the plastic type materials.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You could buy hypalon or pvc material, cut it just right, and glue it around some sort of closed cell foam just like you would wrap a clothing box at Christmas... This won't be super cheap, but it will last forever and it is cheaper than a Paco pad....


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Depending on your deck material...

I used marine grade plywood as a top to my drop bag. Cut holes for straps to secure it to frame. I varithaned it with Spar Urethane. Used 4 to 5 coats. Then added floor flanges to the top so it would double as a table. (cut 1 in black pipe to desired height and have ends threaded by a metal shop) Then used cheap closed cell foam from an old camping back pad (found at any camping store for $10... use the blue or yellow avoid the grey or black.. to hot) To glue this down, I used 3M heavy duty spray adhesive (Ace Hardware). You spray a light coat on the wood and on the foam and then lay them together. The used a razor knife to trim the edges. It makes for a comfortable seat and kithcken cook table.


Then go buy a paco pad anyway. You will not regret it.


----------



## waveTrain (Oct 31, 2006)

You could pick up a pair of throwable safety type seat cushions at a boating store (~$20ea) or Walmart (~$8ea). Or if your platform is large enough just give ‘um some crazy creeks, and tell them to shut up, um, I mean relax and enjoy the ride. 
Although you should buy a Paco before you go wasting your resources on this crap.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I understand people working to a budget. And I'm an incurable tinkerer myself, when it comes to making something out of chewing gum and bread bag ties.

But by the time you fiddle around with this, chasing all over town for foam, and varnish, and glue, and sheets of neoprene or PVC fabric, you'd be at least halfway to the cost of a used Paco Pad. And not have anything as flexible in its use, or marketable in the resale category some day if you decide to give up boating.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips
VP, GCPBA
gcpba.org


----------



## tonkatruck (Jul 7, 2008)

call platicare in denver they have a huge selectin of abs sheeting
as for the foam you can buy bulk foam at any auto upholstry shop
use hypalon or pvc to cover ..good luck. tonk.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

If you're at all tempted to go the Paco Pad route, take a look at this.

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=82705+&deptid=1802

FWIW.

Rich Phillips
VP, GCPBA
gcpba.org


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

*seat cushion option*

Hi,

I had a similar situation and needed to make a surface my dog would not slid on. I ended up using those foam workshop flooring squares that have interlocking edges (sorry I can't remember the exact name, they are usually dark gray, they also make similar things for kids rooms that are multi-color with alphabet & numbers). I cut them down to size, using a flexible waterproof glue I glued the foam to a piece of marine plywood. I cut holes for straps and voila perfect table on one side and cushioned seating on the other. The foam flooring is actually pretty comfortable, only 1/2 inch thick, and is very durable. I got 3 well used seasons out of them and they still had not needed to be replaced.

You can get the foam flooring at home depot or costco for around $20 for four, well that's what they were last time I checked.


----------



## airhead (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you for all of the suggestions. After all of the positive comments about Paco pads, I think I will put one on my Christmas list. I can't imagine ever giving up rafting. We just got back from Lodore. It doesn't get any better than that. SYOR


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

Main problem with homebuilt cushions is water getting between the cover and the foam— stinky and it rots the board. The advantage of a Paco pad is that the foam is sealed so water can't get in. 

One easy setup: there are foam cushions (a lot cheaper than a Paco Pad) that snap onto the top of Igloo marine coolers, in a wide range of sizes. To mount one to a deckboard, get the right size snaps and some countersunk screws (not too long).


----------



## thefreshpimpofbigair (Feb 12, 2008)

Im not advocating this but a friend has liberated a few lift tower pads from a ski area once.... they work great, but may need some xtra glue or seam sealer.
he says they were definetly worth the 5 days in jail.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

*aire landing pad*



airhead said:


> Thank you for all of the suggestions. After all of the positive comments about Paco pads, I think I will put one on my Christmas list. I can't imagine ever giving up rafting. We just got back from Lodore. It doesn't get any better than that. SYOR


if you are interested in a Paco on the cheap, check out the Aire Landing Pad:

http://www.aire.com/AIRE/accessories-sportsman.shtml

when I compare them to other's Paco's they seem just as good if not even heavier PVC. great product at half the cost. It may not be a Paco but it's a serious pad. Also keep an eye on the Maravia pads, sometimes they go on sale in the fall (Cascade) and are a great deal.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

airhead said:


> I have seen some awesome seats made of close cell foam and plastic covering that come out looking like a Paco Pad.


Try EVA foam (Ethylene Vinyle Acetate). It's used in a great deal of applications for padding and even flotation. It comes in various densities and thicknesses. Look for EVA foam for athletic padding as you can sometimes find pads that come with softer and harder densities layered together.

Then just go the fabrics store, get some nylon (gore-tex like) material, and put on your sewing hat. I'd go with a porous fabric to allow water to evaporate rather than plastic to keep the water out (it'll eventually get in). The major difference between this application and the Paco Pad is packing size as the Paco Pads will pack much smaller.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I hauled a huge old PVC truck tarp out of Deso last week. You could cut that up and use it for a cover. We left it by the dumpster at the takeout because it was too heavy to put in.


----------

